# Roo or pullet question..?



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

I have 4 adolescent birds. Two hatched from my own stock. 2 were purchased pullets. 16-24 weeks. 2 of the purchased "pullets" have a horny growth where spurs on a roo would grow. Both my home raised birds I assumed were boys and they both have them. The youngest of the bunch has already started crowing. Do I have 4 boys?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Spurs don't mean boy in every instance. Some breeds both the hen and roo have spurs. Could you post some pics and let us know the breeds ?


----------



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

3 are Ameraucanas, the fourth is a buff brahma crossed with a bantam Cochin.


----------



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

I will try and post pics tonight. If I can catch them all. The Ameraucanas are 1 buff wheaten, Blue, and splash.


----------

